# fuse problem



## eazz (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know what fuse operates the dashboard lights? i have lost my dashbaord lights, tailights and side markers. I have an 06 Xtrail (Canada) and don't see any fuse marked for that, and the one under the hood aren't named for any of those objects.

Hopefully someone has changed this fuse. If so which one is it and where can I get a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Have you checked your owners manual? I believe there are two fuse boxes. One in the engine compartment at the right fender and the under the dash of the of the left side of the steering wheel.

REAM1


----------



## eazz (Apr 2, 2007)

Actually there are 4 seperate boxes. One inside left of steering wheel. Then there are 3 under the hood. There are 2 in the right upper corner next to eachother, then the third isw upp front drivers side- near the battery. That was the one I couldn't see! The "Tail" fuse is in that one.


----------

